# Condition Zero. Stuck on precaching resources



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

hi,

My friend gave me his counter strike condition zero with his valid steam id but when I try to get onto servers after it downloads the seurity module and is up to precaching resources cz freezes and does nothing!

Any help will be appreciative.


----------



## ramrohan (Sep 24, 2004)

which version of directx do u hav??/
I have 9.0c and it causes problems for me sometimes when playing day of defeat and hl dm.

It also could be because u r running it in D3D mode try running it in openGL mode.

try running it in 16bit and 32bit colours. 1 of them will work.

Happy killing (in CS)


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

ok I found the problem thanks to steampowered.com it was hanging on precaching resources because it was updating the game. It takes ages but you just need to go to monitor steam and it will tell you ur percentage of completion. Cheers for ya help anyway.


----------

